# C1 C2 & C3  ?



## chihiro (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi Everyone,



I was wondering if you can share your Custom shooting modes (C1-C3) for Canon 5 mark III



I am new to the Custom settings and really will appreciate any help or recommendation!



or if you have some useful resources,articles or other professionals that are recommending any Custom shooting modes,please post it here!



(i mainly shoot landscapes/architecture,closeups, wildlife)



Thank you in advanced!


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 4, 2012)

Why would you want our custom settings? They are set up for certain things that we shoot either in our studios or a certain location, etc. It will be totally useless to you. 
Those are used to store settings that you use all of the time. For example I shoot in one gym often, so my settings on one of them are for that gym. I shoot in my mini studio for basic headshot mini's. I use the same settings every time I shoot there....


----------



## Overread (Nov 4, 2012)

+1 to what Mleek said. The custom modes don't give you anything that you can't get on the other camera modes. What they do give you is the ability to have your camera pre-set to a series of menu and mode options so that, for a specific situation you can set your camera up to be ready to go with default settings for it without having to adjust anything on the camera itself.

For aperture, shutter speed and ISO its not really that helpful - but for things like menus changes, AF modes, Auto focus pre-sets - burst rates etc.... It's great for speeding up how you can switch between situations.


----------

